# Ethernet TCP/IP als Modbus-RTU Verlängerung



## Matti1104 (2 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Modbus-RTU Kommunikation zwischen einem PV-Wechselrichter und einem Smartmeter über Ethernet (Powerline) verlängern. Hätte eventuell jemand einem Tip mit welcher Hardware (Adapter, Gateways, ..) ich das realisieren könnte?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2021)

Es gibt da diverse Gateways von Modbus-RTU auf Modbus-TCP, beispielsweise von Wachendorff.
Falls du noch eine Energiemessung benötigst, dann solltest du dir mal das Janitza UMG96 RM-E ansehen, in diesem ist zusätzlich zur Messung ein Modbus RTU/TCP Gateway integriert. D.h. du kannst an das Gerät deine Modbus-RTU Geräte anschließen, und diese dann über Modbus-TCP auslesen.


----------



## Matti1104 (2 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es gibt da diverse Gateways von Modbus-RTU auf Modbus-TCP, beispielsweise von Wachendorff.
> Falls du noch eine Energiemessung benötigst, dann solltest du dir mal das Janitza UMG96 RM-E ansehen, in diesem ist zusätzlich zur Messung ein Modbus RTU/TCP Gateway integriert. D.h. du kannst an das Gerät deine Modbus-RTU Geräte anschließen, und diese dann über Modbus-TCP auslesen.


Danke für die Info, Thomas.

Und zum Beispiel mit diesem hier könnte ich das ModBus RTU Signal auf MOD Bus TCP umsetzen und dann auch wieder zutück?






						Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU
					

Gateway Modbus TCP zu Modbus RTU Master/Slave - Schnittstellen: 1x RS485, 1x RS232C, 1x Ethernet 10/100




					www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de
				




Oder muss ich dann dann davon eine Master und eine Slave Variante bestellen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe bisher nur mit den Janitza Gateways gearbeitet.
Dort ist das Gateway Modbus-TCP-Server, und auf RTU-Seite Master an den du RTU-Slaves anschließen kannst.
Wenn du dann von deinem Modbus-TCP Client Anfragen an das Gateway stellst, musst du die sonst bei Modbus-TCP nicht genutzte Unit-ID angeben um dann ein entsprechendes RTU-Slave anzusprechen, also Register lesen wie auch schreiben. Du musst also am Gateway überhaupt nichts weiter konfigurieren. Ob das bei dem Wachendorff Gerät auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Matti1104 (2 Oktober 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur mit den Janitza Gateways gearbeitet.
> Dort ist das Gateway Modbus-TCP-Server, und auf RTU-Seite Master an den du RTU-Slaves anschließen kannst.
> Wenn du dann von deinem Modbus-TCP Client Anfragen an das Gateway stellst, musst du die sonst bei Modbus-TCP nicht genutzte Unit-ID angeben um dann ein entsprechendes RTU-Slave anzusprechen, also Register lesen wie auch schreiben. Du musst also am Gateway überhaupt nichts weiter konfigurieren. Ob das bei dem Wachendorff Gerät auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Alles klar und besten Dank. Ich versuche mal mein Glück.


----------

